# an hour of explosive diarrhea..why?



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Last night I got horrible gas and it smelled terrible. Normally my gas doesn't have an odor. Then my lower abdomen started rumbling and I had urgent, all liquid diarrhea while passing a lot of gas still. This happened 3 more times in an hour. I never had cramps. Just gas then the feeling like I was going to poo myself. I had eaten ice cream but never had issues like this. I was diagnosed with lactose intolerance in 2010 but I could eat small amounts and be ok. Can lactose intolerance become worse? Could this have been a bug? I wasn't nauseous and I've been fine today. I've just never had explosive diarrhea like that, that many times in that short of time. And Imodium didn't help.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I meant to say I ate ice cream last night prior to the incident and I've never had that type of reaction to it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Can lactose intolerance become worse? Could this have been a bug?


Very hard to say hon.

Sure one can be more or less tolerant depending on what else one has eaten and over time for some I suppose. Or yeah it could have been a slight stomach virus. Orrrr.. it could have had nothing to do with the ice cream itself but maybe more the temperature of the ice cream. And/or it could have just been a typical IBS dramatic exaggerated response performance by your gut.

And no, once in the middle of liquid D, I doubt taking imodium would ever have an "instant" effect.

Glad you felt ok today though.

But yeah explosive watery D like that happens to many of us all the time.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. This is the first time I've had an episode that severe so I got scared. Temperature could have been a problem...I drank Ginger tea before bed after the cold ice cream. I ruled out a bug because after those 4 times it stopped. So...here's to another new ibs problem.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It could be for some reason that day you were more sensitive to how much fat is in ice cream. Sometime a bit too much fat at the wrong time can set off a bout like that in some people.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Ill say this...after having that, I wont be complaining about my regular D as much. That wasn't fun at all. No cramps, no warning...wow. it was horrible.


----------



## traci1988 (Dec 26, 2012)

I feel your pain. I don't eat much dairy anymore. But one day I thought I would have a Blizzard from Dairy Queen, like when I was in high school. I almost didn't make it the 20minute ride home. Diarhea, pain, bloating. Lasted for at least a day. Never had ice cream since. and haven't had luck with Lactaid. Not worth it.


----------

